# Hickstead dies in the ring......



## mbequest (6 November 2011)

in the world cup qualifier at Verona........ but WHY WHY WHY were we shown it three flippin times on the live coverage!!!!...... not good FEITV

Possibly the best horse in the world and that was the dignity shown to him....

Shame on you FEITV.........


----------



## amyneave (6 November 2011)

Oh how tragic  Got the live results open and wondered why there seemed to be a gap. 

How tragic. Sounds bad on the part of FEI TV

Was it a heart attack or something?? Or was it a fall?


----------



## mbequest (6 November 2011)

the riders have  decided to show their respect by not continuing the class they all riders entered the ring on foot, many of them in floods of tears......

Now THAT is the kind of respect this horse derserved, NOT to have those final few tragic moments shown over and over on TV............

Amyneave, having seen it, several times over including in horrible slowmotion, it was a heart attack,


----------



## amyneave (6 November 2011)

That is really nice. I had noticed no more had been yet after Hickstead.


----------



## Trolt (6 November 2011)

Oh my gosh  



mbequest said:



			the riders have  decided to show their respect by not continuing the class they all riders entered the ring on foot, many of them in floods of tears......
		
Click to expand...

That just had me in tears.


----------



## charlie76 (6 November 2011)

Oh no, he was one of my favourite horses to watch. Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## team barney (6 November 2011)

So sad, he was an amazing little stallion.

R.I.P Hickstead


----------



## amyneave (6 November 2011)

Report I heard said heart attack


----------



## charlie76 (6 November 2011)

At least it was quick and doing what he loved.


----------



## amyneave (6 November 2011)

charlie76 said:



			At least it was quick and doing what he loved.
		
Click to expand...

Agree


----------



## lizh (6 November 2011)

charlie76 said:



			Oh no, he was one of my favourite horses to watch. Does anyone know what happened?
		
Click to expand...

Heart Attack (type thing, for those pedantic enough to claim horses don't have heart attacks). Had jumped his round and was just walking out of the ring. Unfortunately he was still fairly central in the ring when he collapsed.

Thankfully it was slow enough that Eric did not get trapped under him and at least the poor boy died relatively quickly, doing a job he appeared to love. Very similar to Spring Along. So sad.


----------



## xxlindeyxx (6 November 2011)

It was awful i saw it too i coouldnt stop cryying. To be honest im still in shock. R.I.P Hickstead.


----------



## LEC (6 November 2011)

Desperately sad as he had so much to still offer and was an incredible horse.


----------



## Ranyhyn (6 November 2011)

How sad  RIP Hickstead and thoughts to all connections


----------



## kiritiger (6 November 2011)

OMG that's so sad. RIP Hickstead.


----------



## hcm88 (6 November 2011)

Such sad news, he was a true legend in the sport.  RIP Hickstead


----------



## millhouse (6 November 2011)

So sad.  Rest in peace Hickstead.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (6 November 2011)

Oh how awful!  RIP Hickstead


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 November 2011)

This is a sad story and I think its wrong it was televised over and over again. But I do think it was lovely of the other riders to go in to the ring on foot to pay their reapects. It does show this riders do have respect for these animals


----------



## Malina (6 November 2011)

When FEI TV broadcast live coverage form an event, it takes the live feed from the host broadcaster and therefore has no influence over the pictures shown. The Italian host broadcaster showed images of Hicksteads final moments. The FEI regrets that FEI TV viewers were upset by this sad incident and joins with everyone in extending our condolences to Eric Lamaze and all those connected to this wonderful horse.

FEI Press Team


----------



## Lu1 (6 November 2011)

So sad....


----------



## Gingerwitch (6 November 2011)

My heart goes out to all those associated with Hickstead and I hope that the team will not be doing the "if only's"

RIP Hickstead


----------



## Kellys Heroes (6 November 2011)

Very sad. Much respect shown by the other competitors.
R.I.P Hickstead, thoughts are with all involved x


----------



## Fairynuff (6 November 2011)

****Some users may find this linked content upsetting****
awful


----------



## PapaFrita (6 November 2011)

Fairynuff said:



****Some users may find this linked content upsetting****
awful

Click to expand...

Poor darling and poor EL


----------



## Girlracer (6 November 2011)

So sad


----------



## stencilface (6 November 2011)

Poor horse, condolences to everyone connected, and those that were there, horrid thing for everyone there I would imagine


----------



## Allover (6 November 2011)

Fairynuff said:



****Some users may find this linked content upsetting****
awful

Click to expand...

Do you really think it was necessary to post that!

RIP , One of the greatest ever x


----------



## PapaFrita (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			Do you really think it was necessary to post that!

RIP , One of the greatest ever x
		
Click to expand...

Did you not know what it was going to be before clicking?


----------



## Allover (6 November 2011)

Obviously not, there are already some "tribute" vids on Youtube of him doing what he did best. Quite why it was deemed reasonable to post a vid of him in the throes of death is quite beyond me. Where is the dignity for him in doing that, a great horse turned into a morbid circus act. I am actually disgusted that it was posted on here


----------



## Fairynuff (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			Obviously not, there are already some "tribute" vids on Youtube of him doing what he did best. Quite why it was deemed reasonable to post a vid of him in the throes of death is quite beyond me. Where is the dignity for him in doing that, a great horse turned into a morbid circus act. I am actually disgusted that it was posted on here

Click to expand...

get over yourself.


----------



## MadBlackLab (6 November 2011)

I think its distubing that a upload of this horses death has been plastered all over the internet. How do you think the rider, owner, grooms would feel seeing this everywhere. Do you not think they have suffered enough watching it for real. I'm sorry but some people make me sick


----------



## Allover (6 November 2011)

Or what? Bet you were sooo proud of yourself to have found and posted that before anyone else. Saddo!


----------



## PapaFrita (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			Obviously not, there are already some "tribute" vids on Youtube of him doing what he did best. Quite why it was deemed reasonable to post a vid of him in the throes of death is quite beyond me. Where is the dignity for him in doing that, a great horse turned into a morbid circus act. I am actually disgusted that it was posted on here

Click to expand...

But there's a warning on Youtube as well


----------



## charleysummer (6 November 2011)

The link made me cry  poor horse :'(

RIP


----------



## Allover (6 November 2011)

Funny enough i didnt look at the title, i was too busy trying to stop the video:


----------



## Fairynuff (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			Or what? Bet you were sooo proud of yourself to have found and posted that before anyone else. Saddo!
		
Click to expand...

Why, did you want the honour?

I looked for it on YT as living in Italy equestrian coverage/news is almost inexistent and yes, I was curious. I'm sure you would have known what the link contained so why did you open it?


----------



## Alec Swan (6 November 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			.......awful

Click to expand...

Fairynuff,

thank you for posting that.  I now have a better understanding of what actually happened.

As you say,  _awful_.  The horse didn't suffer or understand.  That was left to the audience,  owners and those of us who've viewed your post.

R.I.P Hickstead,  and my condolences to those who held you dear.

a.


----------



## JJ1987 (6 November 2011)

RIP to a wonderful horse, such a shame. Does anyone have footage of the rider tribute? Would be fitting to put that on here


----------



## PapaFrita (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			Funny enough i didnt look at the title, i was too busy trying to stop the video:

Click to expand...

I must have extraordinary powers of deduction as well as lightning reflexes


----------



## Allover (6 November 2011)

One of the greatest SJ horses of our times collapses and DIES in the ring and people need to see a VIDEO to UNDERSTAND what actually happened. Am i missing something here, is it that difficult to comprehend?


----------



## Allover (6 November 2011)

JJ1987 said:



			RIP to a wonderful horse, such a shame. Does anyone have footage of the rider tribute? Would be fitting to put that on here
		
Click to expand...

***like****


----------



## Fairynuff (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			One of the greatest SJ horses of our times collapses and DIES in the ring and people need to see a VIDEO to UNDERSTAND what actually happened. Am i missing something here, is it that difficult to comprehend?
		
Click to expand...

you are getting in a fizz!


----------



## alliersv1 (6 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Fairynuff,

thank you for posting that.  I now have a better understanding of what actually happened.

As you say,  _awful_.  The horse didn't suffer or understand.  That was left to the audience,  owners and those of us who've viewed your post.

R.I.P Hickstead,  and my condolences to those who held you dear.

a.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Fairynuff (6 November 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			I must have extraordinary powers of deduction as well as lightning reflexes 

Click to expand...

you do PF, you do! PMSL XX


----------



## PapaFrita (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			One of the greatest SJ horses of our times collapses and DIES in the ring and people need to see a VIDEO to UNDERSTAND what actually happened. Am i missing something here, is it that difficult to comprehend?
		
Click to expand...

Personally I found it quite cathartic. I've seen a heart attack before, I knew what I was going to see and I was reassured that he went quickly and wouldn't have suffered. I had a good cry and now I feel better.
I didn't even know the horse. I'm personally more bemused by how sad it made me to hear he'd died. More than some celebrities...


----------



## the watcher (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			One of the greatest SJ horses of our times collapses and DIES in the ring and people need to see a VIDEO to UNDERSTAND what actually happened. Am i missing something here, is it that difficult to comprehend?
		
Click to expand...

How many of us have actually seen a horse die in these circumstances? I've seen horses PTS of course but not suffer a heart attack. It is terribly sad for everybody connected with this horse but an education, possibly, to others and doesn't take away from the achievements during the horse's lifetime.


----------



## amyneave (6 November 2011)

R.I.P Hickstead

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/310321.html (Horse and Hound News Article)


----------



## Allover (6 November 2011)

Personally i found it in the worst possible taste! 

I was soo shocked when i was told earlier, this is one of my favourite rounds of him, BRING IT ON he seemed to say!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfLEIvxsX4o


----------



## rockysmum (6 November 2011)

I must say I clicked on expecting to see tributes not the actual event.  However I dont see the problem with it.  To be honest I found it reassuring that he went so quickly and painlessly.  I hope if I loose one of mine its as quick and while they are still feeling happy and apparently enjoying life.


----------



## Fairynuff (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			Or what? Bet you were sooo proud of yourself to have found and posted that before anyone else. Saddo!
		
Click to expand...

an apology would be too much to ask?


----------



## Allover (6 November 2011)

the watcher said:



			How many of us have actually seen a horse die in these circumstances? I've seen horses PTS of course but not suffer a heart attack. It is terribly sad for everybody connected with this horse but an education, possibly, to others and doesn't take away from the achievements during the horse's lifetime.
		
Click to expand...

Yep we must agree to disagree, the bottom line is that it is a situation you can do nothing about except stand and watch, and it is horrific. 

If you need to watch that sort of thing to understand it then go ahead if it helps it helps. I was under the impression this was more of a tribute thread and i dont think it should have been posted on here


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (6 November 2011)

Thank you for posting that vid, he didnt look to be stressed or suffering needlessly. what a shame for Hickstead, he was a fabulous horse and a joy to watch doing what he loved best.

Heart goes out to owners, riders and caregivers of this lovely stallion.

RIP Hickstead xxx


----------



## Fairynuff (6 November 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			an apology would be too much to ask?
		
Click to expand...

thought so


----------



## mon (6 November 2011)

Agree did not have to watch it, but shocking but over quickly and lot worse ways of dying even in humans! RIP.


----------



## 'S'teamed (6 November 2011)

Fairynuff said:



****Some users may find this linked content upsetting****
awful

Click to expand...

My ex PTP mare went like this...almost exactly the same.

***** happens when you own horses


----------



## badattitude (6 November 2011)

there is a tribute on FEI TV that includes the riders minute silence in the arena. http://www.youtube.com/user/feichannel#p/u/6/oiUXVukaQTY


----------



## ladyt25 (6 November 2011)

How awful and such a shock - just goes to show it can happen to any horse (or anybody I guess) without any warning. I haven't watched the video - I don't feel the need. I think though some people do need to watch these things as in a way i guess there is some sort of reassurance to know the horse did not suffer, he did not have some horrific injury and have to wait to be PTS in front of a crowd of people. 

I have seen a horse die in the same sort of way as Hickstead, it was a horrid shock as the horse was being giddy and trotting round merrily shortly before. On that occasion the rider was very lucky to get away unscathed - the horse actually threw him clear before he went down. It's horrific but it happens. RIP Hickstead.


----------



## Mithras (6 November 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Personally I found it quite cathartic. I've seen a heart attack before, I knew what I was going to see and I was reassured that he went quickly and wouldn't have suffered. I had a good cry and now I feel better.
I didn't even know the horse. I'm personally more bemused by how sad it made me to hear he'd died. More than some celebrities...
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I found it cathartic as well.  He looked so well and it was so quick, and he was treated with such dignity as far as the circumstances allowed.  If I had not looked, I would always have wondered what exactly happened and it might have become worse in my imagination than it actually was.  And as a competitor myself, I know horses do sometimes have heart attacks when you are on them, and it might just help me to react quickly and correctly if, god forbid, I ever find myself in the same situation.


----------



## happyhack (6 November 2011)

yes, the video is disturbing...but if you don't want to watch it...don't watch it.

I watched it and it did upset me, but I'm glad I watched it. 

It happened...there were cameras there. TBH I'd rather watch this footage than someones footage off an iPhone or the like! 

RIP Hickstead, thoughts go out to Eric Lamaze and the team


----------



## quirky (6 November 2011)

the watcher said:



			How many of us have actually seen a horse die in these circumstances? I've seen horses PTS of course but not suffer a heart attack. It is terribly sad for everybody connected with this horse but an education, possibly, to others and doesn't take away from the achievements during the horse's lifetime.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.
Yes, it was upsetting to watch but it was an education in itself and didn't look too dissimilar from the horses I have seen pts by injection, quick and the horse seemed to be pretty unaware.


----------



## charlie76 (6 November 2011)

I watched the video and don't see a problem with posting it
. After all it happened on TV
 . I Also knew what It would be before clicking the link. I have seen lots of horses put down by various methods and one die from a burst colon ( which was horrible ) but never seen one go from a heart attack so I was interested To see,its how we learn. I don't think any horse Could want a better end.


----------



## Caledonia (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			One of the greatest SJ horses of our times collapses and DIES in the ring and people need to see a VIDEO to UNDERSTAND what actually happened. Am i missing something here, is it that difficult to comprehend?
		
Click to expand...

Yes -although I can only speak for myself, you are missing something.

I watched it to see that he didn't suffer. I didn't for a minute think he had, but for peace of mind I watched it to see how he died. He was due that respect.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (6 November 2011)

If anything he just looked confused, the bit where he lifted his head up. Poor sweetheart but yes it was very quick. Condolences to all involved. RIP brave boy x


----------



## Dancing Queen (6 November 2011)

RIP Hickstead

Having had this happen to me I know how it feels and it brings back such terrible memories x

needless to say i dont need to watch or have the desire to watch.


----------



## Sheep (6 November 2011)

So very sad.. condolences to all who loved him.


----------



## Serenity087 (6 November 2011)

Thanks for posting the link, although I already searched it myself.  Never seen a horse having a heart attack before, it was fairly interesting if terribly sad for all involved.

RIP Hickstead.


----------



## fair (6 November 2011)

From the video it looks like a burst aorta, seen a horse collapse like that at another competition, heart attack would be more sudden


----------



## luckyoldme (6 November 2011)

i watched the video and managed to deduce from the title what it was before i saw it. Most of us would have imagined it to be a lot worse than the reality of the video. I am unashamed to say that i watched the video out of curiosity. i thought hicksteads death looked quick and relatively painless... I would have been very upset to see any animal suffer. I dont think i will loose any sleep over the loss of a horses dignity.... i have more empathy for some of the heartbreaking stories coming out ofTaunton this weekend.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (6 November 2011)

People stop arguing and pay repest to hickstead...
RIP <3


----------



## Dancing Queen (6 November 2011)

ShowJumpingBeckii123 said:



			People stop arguing and pay repest to hickstead...
RIP <3
		
Click to expand...

And the owners and rider. Poor horse, but take a moment to think of those who had to watch and see their beloved die and they not being able to do anything to help the horse. Very Very sad.


----------



## muddygreymare (6 November 2011)

Agree SJBeckii. It's so sad, RIP Hickstead, thoughts are with everyone involved with him


----------



## Munchkin (6 November 2011)

What I felt when I saw that was totally and utterly mortified for Eric Lamaze. He must still have been pumped with adrenaline having just jumped his round; to go from that to standing helplessly, holding the reins as your horse dies before your eyes on the end of them... horrific.

It's a shame there's always someone who has to get "affronted" and make this all about them.

RIP Hickstead.


----------



## Rambo (6 November 2011)

I'm glad i watched it...made me feel a lot better to see how quickly it was all over....no more than 30 seconds i reckon and it was over. My boy collapsed with a suspected heart attack too....sadly he hung on long enough for the vet to finish the job. Hickstead went quickly and was given the most respect possible under the circumstances. The screens were there almost before he breathed his last breath...and ALL the riders gave him their ultimate respect by cancelling the class. RIP Hickstead


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 November 2011)

Having seen Best Mate collapse and die of a heart attack it is terrible to watch, but  watching it someone may realise that if their  horse starts to go down and jumps off quickly this video may save their lives.


----------



## mon (6 November 2011)

Agree never seen heart attack before although seen farm animals and old dogs die, but fore warned now how quick it happens even footballers have died on pitch, never know what's around the corner, thankfully!


----------



## Caledonia (6 November 2011)

Munchkin said:



			What I felt when I saw that was totally and utterly mortified for Eric Lamaze. He must still have been pumped with adrenaline having just jumped his round; to go from that to standing helplessly, holding the reins as your horse dies before your eyes on the end of them... horrific.

It's a shame there's always someone who has to get "affronted" and make this all about them.

RIP Hickstead.
		
Click to expand...

Yes on both sentiments.


----------



## James6 (6 November 2011)

luckyoldme said:



			i watched the video and managed to deduce from the title what it was before i saw it. Most of us would have imagined it to be a lot worse than the reality of the video. I am unashamed to say that i watched the video out of curiosity. i thought hicksteads death looked quick and relatively painless... I would have been very upset to see any animal suffer. I dont think i will loose any sleep over the loss of a horses dignity.... i have more empathy for some of the heartbreaking stories coming out ofTaunton this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally


----------



## QUICKFIRE (6 November 2011)

Hickstead a showman to the last, and what a way to go! to the sound of applause.. 

Oh and thanks to the poster with the link, I saw nothing distressing in it at all!! and the people who did need to realise where there is live stock there is also dead stock! his ending was quick, and weird as it may sound I find comfort and sadness in their final gallop!


----------



## meandmyself (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			One of the greatest SJ horses of our times collapses and DIES in the ring and people need to see a VIDEO to UNDERSTAND what actually happened. Am i missing something here, is it that difficult to comprehend?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, as grim as it sounds, I found the video educational to watch. I'd much rather see that then read someone's second hand account. 

He seemed to pass very quickly, and the majority of the video was of the crowd's reaction. I don't think anyone was disrespectful or uncaring. 

RIP Hickstead.


----------



## Charem (6 November 2011)

I too watched the video and as sad as it is that we have lost a great horse in Hickstead, there are far far worse ways for horses to go. He died at the top of his game doing what he loved and surrounded by thousands of fans who adored him. I think it was a truly beautiful thing that the riders held a minutes silence in rememberance of him.

RIP Hickstead x


----------



## lil'chesnut (6 November 2011)

I am not saying for one minute that it should happen to any horse, but why must it happen to the best???  Call Again Cavalier, Spring Along, now Hickstead... WHY?  All gone too soon.

I send my most sincere condolances to Eric, Hickstead's owners and the surrounding team.  A Truly sad loss of a True champion.

Goodbye Hickstead.  You'll be remembered for ever xxx


----------



## Spellbound13 (6 November 2011)

Poor Hickstead.

At least he died doing what he loved.

The angels saw how beautiful he flew and took him with them.

Poor Eric must be so traumatising for him xx


----------



## onceuponatime (6 November 2011)

HICKSTEAD - A HORSE OF A LIFETIME - R.I.P. xx


----------



## applecart14 (6 November 2011)

Allover said:



			Do you really think it was necessary to post that!

RIP , One of the greatest ever x
		
Click to expand...

Yep.  If you didn't want to watch it why watch it?  I feel very, very sad for the horse and those that were there but it is just a fact of life. Horses die.  The link said it all and gave away the clue that it would be a video of the horse collapsing.  Not nice to watch true.  But true life and interesting/educational although very sad..... there are a lot worse video's out there.

Had one of mine die from a heart attack.  Not a blade of grass scraped, not a bead of sweat under his rug. Very quick.  Professionally handled by the organisers too.


----------



## PapaFrita (7 November 2011)

ShowJumpingBeckii123 said:



			People stop arguing and pay repest to hickstead...
RIP <3
		
Click to expand...

I thought Allover and I had a very civilized exchange of opinion. As far as I'm concerned we weren't ARGUING. She was offended, I was not. I respect her right to be offended as much as she respected MY right to watch the video and find it cathartic. By HHO standards I thought we were VERY mature and friendly. BOTH of us admired and respected Hickstead hugely, I have NO doubt about that. 
Perhaps she and Fairynuff disagreed more strongly, but I'm sure that neither of them meant to 'diss' Hickstead. Please stop trying to fan the flames of a disagreement that waned as quickly as it flared up.


----------



## PapaFrita (7 November 2011)

lil'chesnut said:



			I am not saying for one minute that it should happen to any horse, but why must it happen to the best???  Call Again Cavalier, Spring Along, now Hickstead... WHY?  All gone too soon.
		
Click to expand...

EVERYONE has a horse that is the BEST for them. Yes, it's VERY sad indeed that such a fabulous horse should die so young, and I cried for him and Eric. But people lose horses prematurely every day in unfortunate circumstances, and you can bet that they were all the BEST to their owners.


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 November 2011)

rockysmum said:



			I must say I clicked on expecting to see tributes not the actual event.  However I dont see the problem with it.  To be honest I found it reassuring that he went so quickly and painlessly.  I hope if I loose one of mine its as quick and while they are still feeling happy and apparently enjoying life.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. I do not see a problem with people viewing the horse's death - it is natural curiosity especially for such a great horse and we will likely all as horse owners witness our horses dying in one way or another. Human killings are shown all the time on TV. This was not disrespectful imo. It showed an although untimely, a peaceful end.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 November 2011)

I don't know if others have mentioned this,  but the commentator,  Stephen Hadley ? when they'd shown the collapse of the horse,  for the second or third time,  said something along the lines of "Do they really have to show this _AGAIN_"?  A good response,  I thought.  

A.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (7 November 2011)

I too watched the video knowing exactly what I was going to see.
I saw a horse sadly taken in his prime but doing a job he clearly loved with a man he clearly gave his all to.  It was thankfully quick and i very much doubt Hickstead knew much about it.
Far far worse for Eric and Hicksteads other connections to see the animal you love dying in front of you.  But as others have said once the initial shock has passed hopefully they will take some comfort from his swift passing with the crowds applause still in his ears, and from the respect shown to him by the other competitors.  There are far far worse fates suffered every day by horses around the world.

RIP Hickstead, another of Gods angels returned home.


----------



## Natch (7 November 2011)

Well, I knew what I was going to see (perhaps  because I saw the resulting comments and TFC had changed the link) and I don't normally watch these things but I did. I didn't expect to be moved to tears for a horse who, embarrasingly, I knew very little about, but I was. Thanks to those who suggested that it would be an education; yes, I found it so. 

I thought the statement that FEI released (shown on the subsequent tribute link) was very well put, and bravo to the riders who abandoned the competition after that. 

As others have said, that poor chap, how devastating it must be to stand there and not be able to do a thing while a horse dies in front of you. Even those who ran into the ring - they couldn't do anything apart from stand there, either.


----------



## ace87 (7 November 2011)

RIP Hickstead. A truely phenomenal athlete. My thoughts are with all connected, particularly Eric, who had such a wonderful partnership with this superb horse. x


----------



## Barneykins (7 November 2011)

RIP Hickstead. We will miss you. Thoughts & deepest sympathy to Eric & everyone connected to him. You were one of a kind


----------



## AJ & Kiz (7 November 2011)

Thank you for posting the link, my friends 8 year old gelding went in same away around a month ago, I never really understood what happend and now I do, I never knew that it was so common for horses to suffer from heart attacks  i always thought it will never happend to any horse I know. so sad R.I.P Hickstead

x


----------



## starryeyed (7 November 2011)

I was so sad to hear about this, he was a beautiful boy. My thoughts are with EL & everyone else who knew and worked with him, rest in peace hickstead x


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (7 November 2011)

So tragic, and so awful for everyone involved. But as someone's already said, at least it was quick, there was no suffering and he was doing what he loved right up to the last moment.  

RIP Hickstead xxx


----------



## lizh (7 November 2011)

How about stopping the argument about the video. Eric himself has posted the moment of Hickstead's death on his facebook page. So, no, it's not disrespectful. Let's just pay homage to a wonderful horse and send deepest condolences to his connections.


----------



## PapaFrita (7 November 2011)

lizh said:



			How about stopping the argument about the video. Eric himself has posted the moment of Hickstead's death on his facebook page. So, no, it's not disrespectful. Let's just pay homage to a wonderful horse and send deepest condolences to his connections.
		
Click to expand...

The argument stopped pages and pages ago. How about you and others stop trying to bring it back up?


----------



## Natch (7 November 2011)

Agreed, PF


----------



## Echo Bravo (7 November 2011)

Grow up the lot of you, they the owners and rider are in it for the money.The horse is only meat money now and no doubt insured for a lot of money so neither the owners or rider will be out of pocket. So no doubt can start looking for a new horse to fill his place.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 November 2011)

Crikey E_B,  you're going to be popular!! 

Why must you insist on pussy footing around?  Why don't you just tell them straight?!! 

Alec.


----------



## Natch (7 November 2011)

Whilst EB may not thank me for this, please nobody give them a hard time about their post. They have lost a beloved pet of their own recently and tonight posted on a different thread about the anger they feel. I think we should grant EB the benefit of the doubt that they are reacting  to circumstances outside of this thread tonight. Take care, EB xxx


----------



## mon (7 November 2011)

Are most top competition horses insured? Of does it cost too much.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 November 2011)

mon said:



			Are most top competition horses insured? Of does it cost too much.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about the top International horses,  but a friend of mine has a very good 4* mare,  and she's insured for £1k plus £5k for vets bills.  The premiums for a competing horse valued at £70k+ are astronomic.

I nearly formed a small syndicate last year to buy a very good stallion.  The premiums would have been 10% of his value of £150k,  and that would have been _annually_.  This horse doesn't compete,  so what a horse in competition would cost,  God only knows.

Alec.


----------



## mbequest (7 November 2011)

Echobravo.... I challenge u to grow some balls and post that under your real name not an alias u can hide behind......


----------



## Echo Bravo (8 November 2011)

Mbequest. Why should I want to grow some balls??. I'm female. And I stick to what I said, would you buy a stallion for $150,000 and not insure?? Jeez!!!


----------



## Echo Bravo (8 November 2011)

ERRR!! Mbequest, you wouldn't happen to be one of my cousins would you, as I have a lot of family in Perth/Sydney/Melbourn and I do think some reach Darwin. Did live just outside Williamstown this side of the Yarra in my youth. SO many years ago


----------



## badattitude (8 November 2011)

Perhaps Echo Bravo youmight care to get at least one of you facts correct. I suggest you go to the facebook page of a former member of this forum who reports and was in Verona, and you will see from all the statements there that in fact the riders all walked away from a great deal of money when they asked for the competition to be abandoned.  Unlike the eventers, it must be said, when Springalong died. And did they continue with express eventing the day mary kings horse was killed?


----------



## amyneave (8 November 2011)

badattitude said:



			Unlike the eventers, it must be said, when Springalong died. And did they continue with express eventing the day mary kings horse was killed?
		
Click to expand...

Express eventing did carry on, but there was only one horse left to go. When the horse didn't SJ well the rider retired, so no more horses attempted the xc. 

I don't know whether or not the riders would have wanted to stop the competition, but I would get the feeling (may be totally wrong and unfair) that becuase of all the hype and excitement before the start of Express Eventing that the organisers themseleves wouldn't want to see the first one abandoned. 
(Although I'm not sure my impressions of that day were very good anyway).


----------



## ISHmad (8 November 2011)

RIP Hickstead x


----------



## mbequest (8 November 2011)

Echobravo - I most certainly am not one of your cousins. 

You would be amazed just how few horses valued at 30k plus are insured, let alone horses worth millions..... 

And I still say making such rudiculously sensational comments just to provoke people whilst hiding behind a screen name is a cowardly act, one fir which you should be dreadfully ashamed.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 November 2011)

mbequest,

are we to assume that your user name is also your name,  in real life?

Alec Swan.  (and yes,  that is my name) .


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (8 November 2011)

mbequest said:



			Echobravo - I most certainly am not one of your cousins. 

You would be amazed just how few horses valued at 30k plus are insured, let alone horses worth millions..... 

And I still say making such rudiculously sensational comments just to provoke people whilst hiding behind a screen name is a cowardly act, one fir which you should be dreadfully ashamed.
		
Click to expand...

^^ sorry, i am staying out of these arguments, but can i just ask why you feel that it would be LESS likely for a horse worth millions to be insured, than it would be for one worth a mere £30k???? i am not sure i follow your logic...




RIP Hickstead- one truly wonderful little horse


----------



## mbequest (8 November 2011)

No, it's not. But it is easily linkable via a simple google search and I dont believe I'm making antagonistic comments that I would feel the need to hide from


----------



## Faithkat (8 November 2011)

RIP Hickstead.  A wonderful horse who brought great pleasure to a huge number of people.  His ability and scope were breathtaking.  In one of the tribute videos there is a sequence of film showing him jumping over a jump wing.  Goodness only knows what height he managed, bless him.  His passing just goes to reinforce the hair's breadth we all are from death.  One minute he was jumping a superb round and the next . . . . . gone.  I feel for Eric Lamaze; Hickstead must surely have been his horse of a lifetime.


----------



## mbequest (8 November 2011)

No, it's not. But it is easily linkable via a simple google search and I dont believe I'm making antagonistic comments that I would feel the need to hide from and yes, thank you Alec, I'm aware your user name is also your real  not only


----------



## mbequest (8 November 2011)

Oops, stupid iPhone. Alec not only from this forum but BD


----------



## Alec Swan (8 November 2011)

mbequest said:



			Oops, stupid iPhone. Alec not only from this forum but BD
		
Click to expand...

What's BD?  Or am I being thick,  again?  

A.


----------



## PapaFrita (8 November 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			^^ sorry, i am staying out of these arguments, but can i just ask why you feel that it would be LESS likely for a horse worth millions to be insured, than it would be for one worth a mere £30k???? i am not sure i follow your logic...
		
Click to expand...

The premiums would be absolutely astronomical.


----------



## BBH (8 November 2011)

Most expensive competition horses are not insured, the costs would be astronomical. I remember John Renwick lost a valuable horse and it wasn't insured because of the cost. 

Hickstead was an absolute legend of a horse and his passing is desperately sad. 

Re EB's comments she is correct EL will be on the lookout for more top horses but its because its his living and doesn't mean he loved H any less.


----------



## Luci07 (8 November 2011)

Not entirely correct-she has stated a personal theory of hers as a factual statement. I take it EB that you do not personally know any of the connections, (assumption on my behalf certainly). If that is the case (as I strongly suspect), then shame on you for making such snide comments about the horses owners and connections. Of course they will be looking for another horse - professionials are ALWAYS looking for good horses but they don't come along very often. It does not detract from the grief and shock they will be passing. One moment enjoying the glory of a super top horse, the next watching him die. 

We all, as horse and pet owners react emotionally to the death of an animal, partly (IMO) because for a lot of us, it brings back awful memories of losing a much loved animal ourselves. 

RIP Hickstead.


----------



## madalicedj (8 November 2011)

Just so sad. Poor thing I really cant say anything else


----------



## murphy123 (8 November 2011)

Very very sad


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (8 November 2011)

BBH said:



			Most expensive competition horses are not insured, the costs would be astronomical. I remember John Renwick lost a valuable horse and it wasn't insured because of the cost. 

Hickstead was an absolute legend of a horse and his passing is desperately sad. 

Re EB's comments she is correct EL will be on the lookout for more top horses but its because its his living and doesn't mean he loved H any less.
		
Click to expand...

BBH & PF that does make sense, but surely the ones worth serious money (i.e. hundreds of thousands and millions) unless they are owned by the sheikhs (sp) of this world, would be insured for death? most race horses and competition horses in the US of serious value seem to be, why is it different over here? (I'm not talking about the 'lower' value ones btw)

(someone feel free to disprove me about the US btw- but I have a couple of friends who work the florida circuits and that's what they've informed me  )


----------



## BBH (8 November 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			BBH & PF that does make sense, but surely the ones worth serious money (i.e. hundreds of thousands and millions) unless they are owned by the sheikhs (sp) of this world, would be insured for death? most race horses and competition horses in the US of serious value seem to be, why is it different over here? (I'm not talking about the 'lower' value ones btw)

(someone feel free to disprove me about the US btw- but I have a couple of friends who work the florida circuits and that's what they've informed me  )
		
Click to expand...

The only reason I can think is that in America they have serious wealth whereas we don' t therefore the premiums maybe manageable or maybe there are more syndicated horses so costs are divided as opposed to one owner horses who fund everything.. 
Top top horses are rare so even if a payout of millions was made you'd still have to a find another and even then have to persuade the owner to sell.

Don't know just surmising.


----------



## siobhain (8 November 2011)

Hickstead did so much for Eric Lamaze, this is a lovely video about them 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyFD103Op7g

RIP, Truely one in a million x


----------



## snaptie (9 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Grow up the lot of you, they the owners and rider are in it for the money.The horse is only meat money now and no doubt insured for a lot of money so neither the owners or rider will be out of pocket. So no doubt can start looking for a new horse to fill his place.
		
Click to expand...


Having read through some of your recent posts I really got the impression you were a knowledgeable horsewoman. I was mistaken. 

You really should know better, this is the kind of stuff trolls make up. You have the audacity to speak of the horse as nothing but an insurance payout. The further compose insults about nothing but meat. How could you not at least consider the years of toil and training given to a very worthy animal respect for his ability? 

Worst of all your cocky, frankly low disrespect toward the people of this forum in which you have been nothing but a misinformed bitter respondent to. 

A word in your virtual shell-like, pal. How about you trying to grow up, eh?

Seeing how insulted people have been by you good luck further getting any proper, thoughtful or respectful responses from posters here in things you will may post about futurewise. 

Looks like its just you and Alec. Can you do it in pms. 

Now I have finished giving you the attention you crave, back to the subject in hand.



My thoughts go out to Eric and all connections of Hickstead. Rest easy, H.


----------



## snaptie (9 November 2011)

Naturally said:



			Whilst EB may not thank me for this, please nobody give them a hard time about their post. They have lost a beloved pet of their own recently and tonight posted on a different thread about the anger they feel. I think we should grant EB the benefit of the doubt that they are reacting  to circumstances outside of this thread tonight. Take care, EB xxx
		
Click to expand...


If that's the case they have had plenty of time to settle themselves. I've lost people I loved as well as pets I cared about deeply. Many others here have too, I'm sure. Funnily enough, as with most, I don't log online and have a go at strangers on the internet.

If she was indeed out of sorts where is the apology for behaviour?


----------



## Natch (9 November 2011)

Many of us, if we are being honest, have said snappy things on here when we've been in a foul mood, or upset about something completely unrelated. It happens, I know I have been guilty of it, and have seen others do it. I'm not saying it particularly makes it ok, I was just asking for a bit of human compassion.

An apology? Perhaps you might like to lead the way, because you weren't particularly pleasant in your response. Two wrongs rarely make a right, you know


----------



## xspiralx (9 November 2011)

snaptie said:



			If that's the case they have had plenty of time to settle themselves. I've lost people I loved as well as pets I cared about deeply. Many others here have too, I'm sure. Funnily enough, as with most, I don't log online and have a go at strangers on the internet.

If she was indeed out of sorts where is the apology for behaviour?
		
Click to expand...

Quite - IMO its even less of an excuse. Having lost a loved pet recently she should have some empathy to someone else in the same situation.

Imagine how Eric Lamaze would feel were he to come on this forum and see accusations of the type EB has posted? It is cruel and unnecessary.


----------



## mbequest (9 November 2011)

EB's silence says it all......


----------



## sam-b (9 November 2011)

Absolutely appauling of LB. 

I have friends at the top of the show jumping game, and can assure you this is not how they are viewed, and indeed most of them are NOT insured, not that it is even relevent. Shameful.

RIP Hickstead.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (9 November 2011)

What a sad loss - couldnt bear to watch the you tube yesterday (at work) but had a look today and am glad I did as I feel comforted that he had a quick peaceful death.  The kicking feet bit was after he had gone.

I hated some of the you tube comments though.  Aside from the fact that Hickstead is an olympic Gold medalist, for anyone to loose their horse so suddenly in a public arena such as that must be a double whammy whether it be a top athlete or a family pet.  I guesss people who dont have anything to do with horses or any animals for that fact just dont get it. 

My thoughts are with EL and Hicksteads grooms etc who will be feeling dreadful.


----------



## amyneave (9 November 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/390/310343.html


----------



## Sheep (9 November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WendKWgnMVg

A video of his last round- amateur footage- shows what a fabulous horse he was. Sorry if someone has already posted it!

The video does not show what happened to him- just the round of jumps.


----------



## typekitty (9 November 2011)

Thanks for posting that, have to say I was more keen to see his round than anything else.

Just read now that Eric is competing in the Canadian Royal Show: 

http://www.horsetalk.co.nz/news/2011/11/066.shtml


----------



## springer1021 (9 November 2011)

What a tragedy, thank god they weren't actually jumping at the time.

I can't imagine what Eric is going through at the moment.


----------



## whisp&willow (9 November 2011)

springer-  you beat me to it!   

so very sad-  for everyone involved with hickstead, and his fans.  an absoloutly awful thing to have happen to anyone, let alone with the world watching.  how devastating.

i am just glad that they were walking out after the round, and not mid flight,  it could have been even more tragic.  

i just hope no nonsense is started by fanatical "fans" regarding the sport of showjumping... 

RIP Hickstead.


----------



## Rambo (9 November 2011)

I think if there can ever be a positive to the lack of global coverage of SJ'ing then this is it. As the vast majority of people watching this footage would have had to subscribe to FEI TV.....or be directed to it by a specialist forum such as this...then hopefully the 'fanatics' will be few and far between.


----------



## whisp&willow (9 November 2011)

well lets hope so.   x


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

After watching the video, I wonder if I would have panicked had I watched it before I had a little accident with a horse I was riding.
We were walking down a hill and his legs buckled (Didn't slip) and it almost looked like he was in spasm...however it was just a very awkward roll with a saddle on. 
Neither of us were hurt, but I didn't ride him again (Part due to his owner selling him, partly due to him putting my back out)

I'm very upset by the video, seeing anything thrash around like that is not pleasant, but I'm glad I saw it, so I know what to expect.


----------



## warmblooded (9 November 2011)

My horse is half brother to Hickstead (the Hamlet side) and he has the exact facial markings and jumping style of Hickstead I had a tear in my eye when i went to see him earlier.  It is so heartbreaking to see that video, just glad it wsa quick. RIP hickstead


----------



## copper100 (9 November 2011)

I thought this was meant to be a tribute thread.

Have seen many a round of Hickstead's but the one that comes to mind foremost is his first round of the individual final at WEG.  No disrespect to the Saudi guy who rode him first but the horse was just sit there I'll take your round in my own way, and he did in spectacular fashion.  I think the riders who followed recognised, and adjusted their riding and let him do his thing.  Hey ho 4 clear rounds from Hickstead.

Great horse and a quick and public ending sadly.


----------



## snaptie (9 November 2011)

Naturally said:



			Many of us, if we are being honest, have said snappy things on here when we've been in a foul mood, or upset about something completely unrelated. It happens, I know I have been guilty of it, and have seen others do it. I'm not saying it particularly makes it ok, I was just asking for a bit of human compassion.

An apology? Perhaps you might like to lead the way, because you weren't particularly pleasant in your response. Two wrongs rarely make a right, you know 

Click to expand...

Precisely where have I been wrong? I saw Echo Bravos post and, being a long time forum user who dabbles in psychology (or basic common sense, really), gave her the benefit of the doubt until she posted yet another nasty and cocky response. I even took into account that she, according to another poster, recently lost an animal herself as I have acknowledged with another reply. 

I am not here to babysit adults that cannot control themselves regarding their own issues. And I will never feel the need to apologise for being so patient.

In many forums this person would have been reprimanded by moderators for abuse, timed out for a few days or even banned in some of the strictest. They should be grateful they are allowed to contine posting.

Apologies copper100. Hopefully I'm done here defending myself. I did commiserate the poor horse and his connections for a very sad loss.


----------



## mbequest (10 November 2011)

Actually my original post was aimed as a rant at FEITV, until the Malina from the FEI pressteam came and made her post. I didn't really set out to create a tribute post. The debate about the posting if the video was interesting, people, myself included, have reacted to a thoughtless cowardly post by someone who IMHO is questioning EL or any top riders emotive attachment to their horses.


----------



## alison247 (10 November 2011)

I read today that Hickstead died from a ruptured aorta. So I decided to watch the video.
Can someone explain because maybe I am thick but why on earth would the audience clap as he lay thrashing his legs?
I thought it was really insensitive, if he hadn't passed how would he or Eric felt hearing that? or maybe I am insensitive?
poor Eric seemed in shock just standing holding the reins. I can't imagine how awful it must of been for him.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 November 2011)

snaptie said:



			.......

Looks like its just you and Alec. Can you do it in pms. 

.......
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for including me,  that was very thoughtful! 

Just as an afterthought,  As the horse in question was entire,  presumably he stood at stud,  and also presumably,  he has frozen semen in storage.  I just wonder if the price for his semen now,  is as it was,  last Spring!  I'd lay good money that it isn't! 

Alec.


----------



## Sheep (10 November 2011)

For those who are interested, the press conference with Eric Lamaze is also online now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9cXSdFCfNQ


----------



## Natch (10 November 2011)

Cause of death confirmed as a rupured artery


----------



## Natch (10 November 2011)

alison247 said:



			I read today that Hickstead died from a ruptured aorta. So I decided to watch the video.
Can someone explain because maybe I am thick but why on earth would the audience clap as he lay thrashing his legs?
I thought it was really insensitive, if he hadn't passed how would he or Eric felt hearing that? or maybe I am insensitive?
poor Eric seemed in shock just standing holding the reins. I can't imagine how awful it must of been for him.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't understand quite what was happening at that point either, but I wondered if perhaps their score was being shown on one of the big screens and that was what people were applauding... perhaps not everyone in the arena could see what had happened, maybe a jump obscured their view..?


----------



## Pottermouse (10 November 2011)

Sorry I haven't read everyones response but if it was my horse, when Hickstead collapsed I wouldnt not have stood there just tapping him on the head with the butt of my crop, I would have been cradling his head with compassion when he was scared and keeping the dirt out of his eyes and giving comfort.  In this position, Eric wouldn't have been in danger himself. Obviously to everyone there was something seriously wrong with Hickstead and he was in pain.  Eric may have been in shock, but having dealt with this situation personally, my instinctual reaction was to comfort my friend and to help them in a scary, painful time, not get up when he had lost control of his body and had collapsed.  Any horse and professional horse doesn't put this on and do this to be awkward.  Thanks and love to the Vets and Stewards that came to his help.


----------



## Sheep (10 November 2011)

Pottermouse said:



			Sorry I haven't read everyones response but if it was my horse, when Hickstead collapsed I wouldnt not have stood there just tapping him on the head with the butt of my crop, I would have been cradling his head with compassion when he was scared and keeping the dirt out of his eyes and giving comfort.  In this position, Eric wouldn't have been in danger himself. Obviously to everyone there was something seriously wrong with Hickstead and he was in pain.  Eric may have been in shock, but having dealt with this situation personally, my instinctual reaction was to comfort my friend and to help them in a scary, painful time, not get up when he had lost control of his body and had collapsed.  Any horse and professional horse doesn't put this on and do this to be awkward.  Thanks and love to the Vets and Stewards that came to his help.
		
Click to expand...

From what I gather, he wouldn't've been in pain- death in these kinds of circumstances is fairly instantaneous, no? He was probably dead before he hit the floor, despite the reactions of the body's nervous system. As you say, Eric probably was in shock, and didn't know how to react- plus, with the trashing of Hickstead's body, it might've been dangerous to intervene. What seems like a long time in the video probably felt, simulataneously, like an age and an instant.


----------



## snaptie (10 November 2011)

sheep said:



			From what I gather, he wouldn't've been in pain- death in these kinds of circumstances is fairly instantaneous, no? He was probably dead before he hit the floor, despite the reactions of the body's nervous system. As you say, Eric probably was in shock, and didn't know how to react- plus, with the trashing of Hickstead's body, it might've been dangerous to intervene. What seems like a long time in the video probably felt, simulataneously, like an age and an instant.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed about the time, what an awful scenario to be in.

It's gruesome I know but it may be some comfort to some. I think it obvious he died within a few seconds of his head touching the ground. As many of you well know the thrashing very shortly after a reaction of blood loss/brain death, he was already gone. A terrible incident but what could they do.


----------



## snaptie (10 November 2011)

Pottermouse said:



			Sorry I haven't read everyones response but if it was my horse, when Hickstead collapsed I wouldnt not have stood there just tapping him on the head with the butt of my crop, I would have been cradling his head with compassion when he was scared and keeping the dirt out of his eyes and giving comfort.  In this position, Eric wouldn't have been in danger himself. Obviously to everyone there was something seriously wrong with Hickstead and he was in pain.  Eric may have been in shock, but having dealt with this situation personally, my instinctual reaction was to comfort my friend and to help them in a scary, painful time, not get up when he had lost control of his body and had collapsed.  Any horse and professional horse doesn't put this on and do this to be awkward.  Thanks and love to the Vets and Stewards that came to his help.
		
Click to expand...


I understand where you come from. I've dealt with several incidents where loose dogs have been hit by a vehicle near my home. A few sideswipes, one broken leg but thankfully nothing fatal for them. Respectfully removed a poor cat before it was turned to mush and still would punch the daylights out of that speeding motorist who killed the poor semi-wild stray chicken who lived in my garden for four years, Winter and Summer. Poor Henrietta.

Eric's was a strange reaction granted, but people do act in peculiar ways when suddenly faced with such an issue they cannot comprehend. I have always automatically attended an animal but, to be fair, this happened within a very few seconds and may have been his first encounter with anything of the sort.


----------



## badattitude (11 November 2011)

Lets get a few things straight because comments on this thread from the snatimonious and self righteous are getting on my nerves. 
1. Eric was absolutly dazed with the shock of it, I do no think he was 'tapping' the head or whatever someone said consciously, he absolutely positively could not take it in. I was 15 feet away so I am in a good position to know. 
2. The legs of Hickstead were not thrashing in pain but a reflex in death action. He was dead in seconds.
3. The audience briefly clapped because many of them did not understand, including two very experienced horse people next to me who had never seen a collapse like that before. Sadly i had in  both eventing and racing. 
4. The whole incident in real time probably took 15 seconds, the screeens were up in about 30. Has it not occured to anyone on here that the video in the link has been slowed down so you could all see better. The action replays were just further slowing down. I know this from the time on my camera which reads 15.30 as the horse wals past after his round and still 15.30 as i drop the camera in shock  with hickstead alread prostrate in the corner of the frame.
5. Shut up if you haven't got anything nice to say.


----------



## hadfos (11 November 2011)

This place never ceases to amaze me,and threads like this just remind me why I left,yet again their is a minority casting critism etc over Hicksteads death and apparently the way his rider behaved...FFS his rider was in shock and didnt know what to do,clearly shown by the show hands physically taking the reins from his hands  As always it has turned into an argument rather than a respectful goodbye to such a top class horse,so what if his death was shown 4 times,I for one saw different things each time I viewed it,he died doing what he loved,it wasnt as instant as most would like but thats life,it happens to people aswell!My thoughts are with all those that knew the horse,he was a talent not to be forgotten !!


----------



## rhino (11 November 2011)

Pottermouse said:



			Sorry I haven't read everyones response but if it was my horse, when Hickstead collapsed I wouldn&#8217;t not have stood there just tapping him on the head with the butt of my crop, I would have been cradling his head with compassion when he was scared and keeping the dirt out of his eyes and giving comfort.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? Everyone reacts differently in times of trauma, they act out of reflex. Your adrenaline rockets, your reptilian brain takes over; the 'quick and dirty' route means you do not take time to stop and think. You cannot judge someone for this.

With the sudden dramatic drop in blood pressure the horse would have been dead in seconds - possibly even before his head touched the ground. Any movements after that time were involuntary. Eric could have done nothing to help, but could well have put himself and others in risk had he got too close.


----------



## darkhorse123 (12 November 2011)

Pottermouse said:



			Sorry I haven't read everyones response but if it was my horse, when Hickstead collapsed I wouldnt not have stood there just tapping him on the head with the butt of my crop, I would have been cradling his head with compassion when he was scared and keeping the dirt out of his eyes and giving comfort.  In this position, Eric wouldn't have been in danger himself. Obviously to everyone there was something seriously wrong with Hickstead and he was in pain.  Eric may have been in shock, but having dealt with this situation personally, my instinctual reaction was to comfort my friend and to help them in a scary, painful time, not get up when he had lost control of his body and had collapsed.  Any horse and professional horse doesn't put this on and do this to be awkward.  Thanks and love to the Vets and Stewards that came to his help.
		
Click to expand...

i lost my beloved dog 7 weeks ago - very suddenly and not expected. I am so ashamed to admt i couldnt be there at his end  - an idiotic thing i regret so so much and am having difficulty in coming to terms with. I was in shock when he fell ill - took him to vets, signed papers so so quickly, cuddled him and ran before the final deed. I jusrt couldnt  see him die. I did ask the vet nurses to take care of him
Deep emotions take over especailly when things are unexpected and quick - dont add to the poor mans guilt - his instinct took over - we all have instincts x


----------



## PapaFrita (12 November 2011)

Pottermouse said:



			Sorry I haven't read everyones response but if it was my horse, when Hickstead collapsed I wouldnt not have stood there just tapping him on the head with the butt of my crop, I would have been cradling his head with compassion when he was scared and keeping the dirt out of his eyes and giving comfort.
		
Click to expand...

You don't know WHAT you would do in a situation like that. I'm NOT a stress head. I never get shellshocked and emotional and I always know what to do, yet I was at a party where my MOTHER choked. She couldn't breathe and I did absolutely ******* all. I stood there like a moron goldfish gaping at her while a waitress thumped her on the back and porformed the heimlich manoeuvre. Don't be so pedantic.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 November 2011)

Naturally said:



			Whilst EB may not thank me for this, please nobody give them a hard time about their post. They have lost a beloved pet of their own recently and tonight posted on a different thread about the anger they feel. I think we should grant EB the benefit of the doubt that they are reacting  to circumstances outside of this thread tonight. Take care, EB xxx
		
Click to expand...

this.


----------



## MiCsarah (12 November 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			You don't know WHAT you would do in a situation like that. I'm NOT a stress head. I never get shellshocked and emotional and I always know what to do, yet I was at a party where my MOTHER choked. She couldn't breathe and I did absolutely ******* all. I stood there like a moron goldfish gaping at her while a waitress thumped her on the back and porformed the heimlich manoeuvre. Don't be so pedantic.
		
Click to expand...

Im with you, its so easy to say what you would do but completely different in the situation. Shock is a suprising thing


----------



## BlairandAzria (13 November 2011)

So sad, RIP Hickstead.x


----------



## Alec Swan (20 November 2011)

Just as a matter of interest,  has anyone seen this week's H&H?  Have you seen what's happened to the cost of Hickstead's frozen semen? 

Alec.


----------

